# Kubota b5200 front tires



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

So I went on a month long vacation and when I came home my b5200 front tires were completely ruined so I've been looking around and I can't find any tired to fit so does anybody know where I can get new tires?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"front tires were completely ruined "
You rip/tears??,if not maybe they can be tube.


----------



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

The tires have gone dry rot completely through


----------

